# Transnasal Adenoidectomy



## jflynn (Nov 25, 2013)

Does anyone know what the CPT code would be for a transnasal adenoidectomy? My doctor has stated that: 
The endoscpoe was used to inspect nostril and there was a large amount of adenoid tissue on the right side. The microdebrider was used to perform a transnasal adenoidectomy. We then performed the adenoidectomy on the left in a similar sequential fashion.

Any suggestions???


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Nov 26, 2013)

*COBLATION ADENOIDECTOMY PROCEDURE UNDER TRANSNASAL ENDOSCOPY CONTROL. No CPT Code yet. You will have to bill unlisted.  *


----------



## jflynn (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you for your help


----------

